# 2.6.5_rc2-love2 aka "Who Stole The Cookie From The Cook

## steel300

2.6.5_rc2-love2 aka "Who Stole The Cookie From The Cookie Jar"  is available at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox

The notes.txt is for this release. Framebuffer, LIDS, agp, and bootsplash all work with this release. The only thing that is broken is gcloop.

Enjoy!

----------

## neenee

compiling  :Wink: 

----------

## cgibreak

downloading. (56k sucks)

----------

## steel300

Hold off on downloading for a bit. The diff that's up is bad. I'll have a new one up in a minute.

EDIT: Download away, it's all fixed now

----------

## Jake

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> The only thing that is broken is gcloop.

 

and reiser4

----------

## cutmann

Hello,

kernel version show 2.6.5-rc2-mm3 ,

can you fix it ?

----------

## steel300

 *cutmann wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> kernel version show 2.6.5-rc2-mm3 ,
> 
> can you fix it ?

 

It's fixed in the new patch. Redownload and digest again.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Be warned of this one, many Oopses ahead...

----------

## danone

Hi steel300 I mirrored your kernel will test it now:-)

Love-Sources Mirror

http://f-mt.de/love-sources/2.6/

Steel can you make patches that also apply on 2.6.5-rc2?

I even download the hole tarball of kernel and than apply the patch some times before it worked but now i have to assume and so:-(

----------

## dr_strange

I get an error:

```

 LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xc1e32): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xc2667): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xc2b5d): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xc2c9a): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xc2e7b): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## _Adik_

i think my alsa isnt working with this love-sources...

it tries to play something but it stucks and i hear 3 sec. echo   :Embarassed: 

@steel300 btw, THANKS man for ITERaid, man... you are great!

----------

## discomfitor

Crashes on boot after the "freeing unused kernel memory"

----------

## neenee

yup. same here. it hardlocks.

----------

## Ricky

well, no hard locks, but in the last few love-sources, bootsplash hasn't seemed to be working correctly.  (Not since the 2.6.3-love6, i think.)  It builds fine, and I don't get any errors, but I get no splash screen and I get no background on my console, just the plain framebuffer console.  Once the bootsplash service starts, it correctly sets the bgs on the rest of the virtual terminals, but the first stays untouched.  splash=verbose and splash=silent both have no effect, and nothing else has changed.  If I go back and boot 2.6.3-love6, it works again.  Anybody else having this problem?

----------

## glamdring

me too... hangs on "freeing unused kernel memory"... btw, first time love crashed on me, was bound to happen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DarwinianCoeus

LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x66c80): In function `cloop_file_io':

: undefined reference to `blk_run_queues'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

----------

## steel300

 *DarwinianCoeus wrote:*   

> LD      init/built-in.o
> 
>   LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x66c80): In function `cloop_file_io':
> ...

 

That's the compressed loopback device support under block devices. It's broken currently.

----------

## PieterB

 *Quote:*   

> me too... hangs on "freeing unused kernel memory"... btw, first time love crashed on me, was bound to happen 

 

Same problem here. Second time  :Wink: 

But love-sources are still the best... (previous release)

I did like to know if I enable or disable preemptive kernel, a preemptive kernel is slower an article said last week.... 

(I didn't found it back yet)

----------

## watanabe

noob here... kernels ive installed:

gentoo2.6.3(gentoo-dev-sources)

2.6.4r1-ck, basically same config as gentoos,

then i tried this one, compiles fine but locks up after i do startx, i think im close to havin it work just need some help(nvidia card, yes i emerged nvidia-kernel after, modules-update etc)... if i switch back to any of my other kernels everythings fine...

did a 2.6.4r1-ck again cause i learned that 864 odd MB was the max RAM unless you enabled high memory support, also added i2c for grekllm and stuff... seems like a nice kernel but I'd like to say i got love workin   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kayosiii

I got the hard crash just like everybody else but I have some more information that may be helpful.

By not using the framebuffer I was able to to get past "freeing kernel memory" but any attempt to start x caused a simular hard crash.

Hope that gives a clue

----------

## sindre

My network card doesn't work right with this kernel. I get a "device is busy" message when I try to start eth0. It works fine with rc1-love2.

```
/sbin/lspci | grep Ethernet

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 81)
```

----------

## Regor

Hangs for me right after the "Setting console font" part of the startup process. The message claimed success, but the font didn't actually change. Perhaps there's still some framebuffer problem? I'll try again w/o framebuffer support.

Update:

Without framebuffer it waits until it tries to start X (nvidia driver) before hanging. No love for me with this kernel.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## danone

Well it seems to be the changes of mm-sources which cause the call traces and oops I tried the mm3 on original 2.6.5-rc2 kernel some times also the call traces and oops appears...system hungs up on setting console font etc. symtoms discribed in this thread mainly depend on the mm sources I think..i still use 2.6.5-rc1-love2 is the best for now:-)

I also tested the incremetel bk's and there the kernel works fine..they also over the main maintaince of 2.6.5-rc2 the are at bk5 before it only goes up to bk4 than new rc comes..dont know whats wrong there...but they have problems I would say

----------

## Admiral LSD

Anyone here notice any wierd hotplug/module behaviour with 2.6.5-rc2? Every patch set I've tried (and that includes -bk, -mm and -aa. Haven't tried -ck or -love yet. Might do later though, I'm willing to try anything atm) has resulted in the same thing: modules failing to unloading citing "Device or resource busy". Any ideas on what might be causing this?

----------

## steel300

 *watanabe wrote:*   

> noob here... kernels ive installed:
> 
> gentoo2.6.3(gentoo-dev-sources)
> 
> 2.6.4r1-ck, basically same config as gentoos,
> ...

 

Try the old love-sources (2.6.5-rc2-love1). That kernel seems to be really good. Exceot for bootsplash and framebuffer. There's a fix for the agp stuff not compiling in the thread for it.

----------

## eldiablo

Is this kernel using 4KB pages(or whatever it was), that might be the problem for the nvidia drivers, since they are based on the original size(8kb?)

----------

## steel300

I backed that patch out. It uses 8KB stack size, unless specified to be 4.

----------

## evermind

 *Regor wrote:*   

> Hangs for me right after the "Setting console font" part of the startup process. The message claimed success, but the font didn't actually change. Perhaps there's still some framebuffer problem? I'll try again w/o framebuffer support.

 

I tried this patch http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2004/3/24/115/1

and now no freeze after "Setting console fonts"

----------

## danone

Reiser Support is back on top  :Smile: 

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/3/26/123 check it out:-) so my grub with reiser4 support is interessting now:-)--what i said...there comnes a new version:-)

----------

## discomfitor

I tried that patch as well evermind, but nothing changed...

Did you do anything else?

----------

## danone

i first use 2.6.5-rc.bz2 full 38mb and apply the reiser patch than the mm

I get it to compile now neeed to test

----------

## evermind

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I tried that patch as well evermind, but nothing changed...
> 
> Did you do anything else?

 

I also played around with this patch

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/3/26/12

but I removed it for testing the other patch

----------

## ktech

it has been updated here:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/3/26/126

----------

## FirechilD

Hi,

a few versions before sombody mentioned a patch wich gives dma access for nonmountet cdroms (fine for mp3 ripping *g*) 

is it still inside love or is something like that in the kernel build in now?

----------

## steel300

 *FirechilD wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> a few versions before sombody mentioned a patch wich gives dma access for nonmountet cdroms (fine for mp3 ripping *g*) 
> 
> is it still inside love or is something like that in the kernel build in now?

 

That's been adopted into mm.

----------

## steel300

 *danone wrote:*   

> Reiser Support is back on top 
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/3/26/123 check it out:-) so my grub with reiser4 support is interessting now:-)--what i said...there comnes a new version:-)

 

I already tried this. The changes in mm are still too great for reiser4 to function.

----------

## discomfitor

Speaking of mm, -mm4 is out!  No rush though...I've finally come off my "new kernel every day" high.

----------

## danone

the last good working love source is 2.6.5-rc1-love2.

The new rc2 related are not working so that i can work:-(

for now i will use normal kernel+bk+reiser4

Hans Reiser said that they need more testers..

----------

## kevmille

Okay, I only know how to emerge a kernel from portage.  Is there a step to step guide that will tell me how to download the love-sources kernel?  I apologize for being portage-dependent.

[Edit] Nevermind.  I found a guide on how to install the love-sources kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VolcomPimp

Im using r1 and compiled rc2 but when it boots up,

while it's loading stuff I get all this text flying by really quick then I got

some message that said "arggh!" and some other stuff I think about

drivers or somethin and it kept repeating....

then I reboot... anyone else havin this problem or know what I could

be doin wrong?

thanx

Im using udev if that makes any difference and Im booting w/ params

gentoo=nodevfs ide0=ata66 ide1=ata66

----------

## kevmille

 *VolcomPimp wrote:*   

> Im using r1 and compiled rc2 but when it boots up,
> 
> while it's loading stuff I get all this text flying by really quick then I got
> 
> some message that said "arggh!" and some other stuff I think about
> ...

 

I had the same problem.  I am trying to get the first release to work now. Trying.

----------

## kevmille

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try the old love-sources (2.6.5-rc2-love1). That kernel seems to be really good. Exceot for bootsplash and framebuffer. There's a fix for the agp stuff not compiling in the thread for it.

 

I tried compiling this version but it would stop after getting the errors for agp.

Edit: I found the fix in the 2.6.5-rc2-love1 thread.  Kernel is working fine  :Cool: 

----------

## Sgaduuw

Is it possible to include the drivers for my Broadcom BCM57xx gigabit NIC in later releases?

Saves me from adding it by hand  :Smile: 

http://www.broadcom.com/drivers/driver-sla.php?driver=570x-Linux

There is a patch against a 2.6.0 kernel in there, but I was able to apply it to newer kernels and it hasn't given me any problems so far.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the driver you are referring to is in evil-sources right now, but beware of broken features.

----------

## mirko_3

what's the advantage of using that driver? I have that lan chip, but I modprobe 'tg3' (Broadcom Tigon3 support) and it works fine...

----------

## Gavrila

I can't seem to find any mean to change 4KSTACK opton to N. In menuconfig it doesn't appear. Making oldconfig fro previous (2.6.4-rc2-love2) doesn't ask me for it, and manually editing the .config files, always end after #make command in having the option set rather than unset.... I need my nvidia drivers working againm where am I failing?

----------

## Sgaduuw

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> what's the advantage of using that driver? I have that lan chip, but I modprobe 'tg3' (Broadcom Tigon3 support) and it works fine...

 

The tg3 module doesn't work for me, it recognises the card, I can give it an IP address, but it ends there, I'm not able to send any data over the link.

----------

## mirko_3

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> I can't seem to find any mean to change 4KSTACK opton to N. In menuconfig it doesn't appear. Making oldconfig fro previous (2.6.4-rc2-love2) doesn't ask me for it, and manually editing the .config files, always end after #make command in having the option set rather than unset.... I need my nvidia drivers working againm where am I failing?

 

read the first 2 posts  on this page  :Confused: 

----------

## nepenthe

Steel... not sure if you used this one or saw it but new version of acx100 patch

http://rhlx01.fht-esslingen.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre7_plus_fixes_5.tar.bz2

----------

## Gavrila

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

>  *Gavrila wrote:*   I can't seem to find any mean to change 4KSTACK opton to N. In menuconfig it doesn't appear. Making oldconfig fro previous (2.6.4-rc2-love2) doesn't ask me for it, and manually editing the .config files, always end after #make command in having the option set rather than unset.... I need my nvidia drivers working againm where am I failing? 
> 
> read the first 2 posts  on this page 

 

maybe my english is not so good, or you didn't read carefully enoguh, cause I'm saying that whatever I do 4KSTACK is always set to Y. So as stated in the posts you pointed me to, it is indeed specified otherwise than 8k. Am I wrong?

Thanks In Advance

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

you have to enable kernel debugging (seperate from compiling the kernel with debug info) under kernel hacking and the 4KSTACK option should be there.

----------

## danone

So far i tried mm4 and reiser4 i manually fied ally files and so that they match there aim...but i get no cloue about that..the thread_info.h has the info but i get this error anyone could help me.

I also build a an Reiser4 Kernel (my own little kernel source) 2.6.5-rc2+bk7+sng+bootsplash+refresh+reiser4+loopAES support but would like to use mm4.

```

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/linux/spinlock.h:12,

                 from include/linux/capability.h:45,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:7,

                 from arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c:7:

include/linux/thread_info.h: In Funktion »thread_info_init«:

include/linux/thread_info.h:46: error: structure has no member named `generic'
```

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

-mm makes some core changes that reiser4 really doesn't like, and unless you want to delve into the code and fix it yourself reiser4 just isn't going to be an option for us -mmers, altough there is talk on lkml of reiser4 being included in the next -mm if there are no significant problems with the latest snapshot.

----------

## danone

found the main change that is mainly in all relevant functions *lru  :Smile:  btw it seems to be the problem..going through it..

----------

## Gavrila

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> you have to enable kernel debugging (seperate from compiling the kernel with debug info) under kernel hacking and the 4KSTACK option should be there.

 

great!!! thank u man I'd never have realized that  :Smile: 

----------

## Gavrila

BTW after upgrading I'm experiencing silly clicks in multimedia players as I switch over windows, or similar things. Following instructions from previous release I made a wrapper so that X was niced to 10... should I revert it to 0 with this release instead?

TIA

----------

## evermind

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> BTW after upgrading I'm experiencing silly clicks in multimedia players as I switch over windows, or similar things. Following instructions from previous release I made a wrapper so that X was niced to 10... should I revert it to 0 with this release instead?
> 
> TIA

 

have you reniced to 10 or -10?

you have to renice X to a negative value for higher priority

----------

## Gavrila

 *evermind wrote:*   

>  *Gavrila wrote:*   BTW after upgrading I'm experiencing silly clicks in multimedia players as I switch over windows, or similar things. Following instructions from previous release I made a wrapper so that X was niced to 10... should I revert it to 0 with this release instead?
> 
> TIA 
> 
> have you reniced to 10 or -10?
> ...

 

obviously it was -10, but renicing it to 0 seemed to stop all my clicks in multimedia programs (through arts)

edit: perhaps I've been too confident, almost all clicks vanished setting niceness to 0, but some, that I hadn't before(2.6.4-rc2-love2),  still remain....

----------

## VolcomPimp

bah I hope the next release of love is better than this one... I tried the second

ebuild on that page and it wouldn't even compile...

Some errors at generic ide chipset or something....

anyone have any other recomendations for kernels at this time?

I was thinkin about tryin out reiser4 (love has it taken out right?)

----------

## chocoba65

Hangs for me on "Setting user font"...

----------

## tatesworld

I got this new love to boot up by doing this, me using nvidia graphics

boot of rescue disk

chroot into the linux root

edit /etc/init.d/local

 get it to load the NVIDIA installer at first boot (downladed from nvidia.com)

 ie in my case i put in sh /NVI*

take it backout when booted X

Problem though is once your in X, I cant log out it locks up.

cant do CTRL ALT F1, or F2 etc monitor switched off, did that on all love >= 2.6.5 aswell

only CTRL ALT F7 works monitor swtiches back on? is this the kernel issue or have I done

something wrong/changed something  elsewhare

----------

## seppe

Well, this release boots correctly at my machine. But when it enters X, it crashes when the Nvidia logo should appear  :Sad: 

----------

## _Nomad_

 *seppe wrote:*   

> Well, this release boots correctly at my machine. But when it enters X, it crashes when the Nvidia logo should appear 

 

Getting the exact same thing over here....

----------

## danone

this with nvidia is the always 4k kernel stack..it seems to be that it cant removed also with reverse patching..like love-sources

----------

## seppe

Weird, because the previous love-source releases did actually work. I'll see what the new release does ..

----------

